# UPDATE: cat that looks exactly like Toby. He DOES exist!



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I know it cant be, because Toby is with me on the train right now but as I'm currently working on some rehoming pages for kitties (voluntary work I do) and came across a page for a cat called Toby, that looks* remarkably* like my Toby and is FIV+!!!

How weird!! :lol: The homeless Toby has very similar markings on his face and even has the same ginger stripe on his chest! And only one of his legs has a considerable amount of ginger on it - again like my Toby!!










Spooky!!

EDIT: Geez -those facial stripes - with one of the white stripes being quite thin and the other much wider and covering te check look like my Tobys. AND the respective stripes are on the same side as my Tobys (compare to my Toby in the sig and pic below)

Am I going mad or does this seriously look like my Toby??!! It cant be but wow! 8O 8O










Pic of my Toby for comparison.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I didn't know better, I'd think someone stole your picture, but you'd remember taking it. Maybe it's an old posting for Toby that somehow got put back on the site......


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd think someone stole your picture, but you'd remember taking it. Maybe it's an old posting for Toby that somehow got put back on the site......


its certainly not a pic I've ever taken. The likeness is amazing though.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I think Toby Jr. needs to come live at your new house.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you should adopt him. He's already FIV+, you could call him T.J. or Tobster or something close to "Toby."


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Toby One and Toby Two.

I think the pic looks AMAZINGLY accurate....even down to that dash of light colored hair in the center of his forehead. Spooky.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

It's Toby's brother !!
You need to get round there right now and liberate him.  

Mick.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That HAS to be an old posting of Toby that somehow got rerun. It MUST be!!
If not, then I don't see how you can not adopt him. It's meant to be!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's fate, Allie. That kitty needs someone like you...To be more specific, it needs *you!*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> It's fate, Allie. That kitty needs someone like you...To be more specific, it needs *you!*


I think I may already have him Jeanie. He is sat in the windowsill at my mothers place right now.As Heidi says, that pic even has the light stripe on the forehead.

I'm almost tempted to ask the rescue about the Toby they have but I dare not in case this* is* a old post re-run and it is *my *Toby. The rescue might try to take him back as I am not the 'adopter' they approved (I've read stories of that happening).


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

You could just tell them you think he's a great looking cat and you're curious to know more about him. 
I don't see how they could take what is yours, even if they did find out.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, what a striking resemblance!! 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It is a myth that every human has a twin. Maybe it's true for cats.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

you were looking to get another cat awhile ago and i think this one is asking to be yours.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

melysion said:


> I'm almost tempted to ask the rescue about the Toby they have but I dare not in case this* is* a old post re-run and it is *my *Toby.
> The rescue might try to take him back as I am not the 'adopter' they approved (I've read stories of that happening).


...you don't have to tell them you already HAVE him... :wink: 
Just an annonymous inquiry about that particular listing and see what they say. If it is an old one, then certainly they don't have the cat and they can update their files/website.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> ...you don't have to tell them you already HAVE him... :wink:
> Just an annonymous inquiry about that particular listing and see what they say. If it is an old one, then certainly they don't have the cat and they can update their files/website.


Hmmm. thats a good idea. I'll give them a call.

More news as it happens ....

Maybe he is Tobys (younger) twin. This is what it says on the advert (I cant link to the actual advert because of a link to a competing website)

--------------------------------------------

As you can see from his photo Toby just adores love and attention and at 2-3 years old he can take as much as you would like to give him. He does have one complication in his life though as he is FIV positive.If you are unsure about the implications of this condition you can find out all the facts on catchat under "cat health". For this reason he needs to be the only cat in the family and should be kept as a house cat, ideally with some restricted access to the outside.
If you are able to offer the special home Toby needs he would repay you with more purrs and head rubs than you could imagine.

--------------------------------------------

The temperament sure sounds my lovebug and he wasnt adopted out until he was two. BUT (if the story I was told was correct) the shelter would have known exactly how old he was as he was apparently born/brought into the shelter as a baby.

Hmmm. Also, the shelter homeless Toby is in is located in Essex so not far from me so I could just call as a interested party lol: ... I'd better be careful homeless Toby doesnt end up with my Toby... its just not practical for me to have a second cat right now ... :lol


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

You need him! Just think, twins! He really needs a home and yours is perfect for him. Most people wouldnt want him being FIV positive. I think Toby the second just found a new home! :lol:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree.........you should adopt him! It would be so neat to have twin kitties!!! 8O


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear on this one! 

How fun!

 Fran


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, Allie, what's it gonna be? Twins, or not?
*waits with bated breath*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: Its simply not practical for me to have a second cat right now so stop tempting me :lol:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww! Pwese? I needzzz ewe! I want to seez my brodder!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Wow i'd say it was the same cat. I'd inquire about adoption!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

It's too bad that another cat isn't an option for you right now, but I totally understand. We would really like a third cat, but we're not able to do that right now either, at least not responsibly. 
At least you are doing your part to find him a forever home with the website work you are doing for the shelter he is at, that's a good thing!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Aw, practical, smaktical. What's practical? 
I'm dying from the mystery though. I wish I could call them myself. Make the call! Pleeease?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Allie, I think your roomie should adopt Toby Jr. Then you could each have one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!! Why would you do that to Toby, Jr.??? 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Wouldn't that be fun? You'd have to get them two different colored collars!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!! Why would you do that to Toby, Jr.??? 8O


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

To be honest, the more I look at that photo the more I'm convinced thats an old posting for* my* Toby. Just look at those facial markings ...

Its a bank holiday here tommorow but I'll call them up on Tuesday to enquire ...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also think it is your Toby. :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

There's no doubt in my mind that it's your Toby. I mean, just HOW could perfect happen twice??? :lol:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

you should adopt him if he isnt your toby!!!!! 

Toby says "Mommy!!!! Look my brooder!!! Oh I want to play wit my brooder!!! Pleezzze mommy!!"


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They look EXACTLY identical except for the tan fur under the right arm pit. I see it on the Toby Jr. pic but not on the Toby Sr. pic.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

melysion said:


> I'd better be careful homeless Toby doesnt end up with my Toby... its just not practical for me to have a second cat right now ... :lol



When on EARTH did practicality have anything to do with cats! 
If you must think "practical", think how much you'll save on a heating bill with a second Toby to heat the house. And how much you'll save on cat toys with two cats playing together instead of with toys. And it's DOUBLE your own joy! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Correction, two cats is more than double the joy. 
I think it approaches joy squared! rcat


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> They look EXACTLY identical except for the tan fur under the right arm pit. I see it on the Toby Jr. pic but not on the Toby Sr. pic.


Yeah, but in the two pics the cat is lying on opposite sides ...

It just seems so bizarre that there is another cat that looks just like my Toby and is even FIV+.

I will be making a 'enquiry' later today


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay! I can't wait to find out.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well??? Is it an old picture of the Tobster or not??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's about 1 a.m. in England right now.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I think it's about 1 a.m. in England right now.


So what day was it when Allie made this post: 


melysion said:


> Yeah, but in the two pics the cat is lying on opposite sides ...
> 
> It just seems so bizarre that there is another cat that looks just like my Toby and is even FIV+.
> 
> I will be making a 'enquiry' later today


I'm so confuzzled...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know, you're making my head hurt. Not used to thinking....  

She's in the middle of moving, too, so she probably either didn't get around to it or didn't post about it before collapsing onto her bed for the night.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

*Allie we want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Please!!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

mstx said:


> *Allie we want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Please!!!


almost 4 am over there now. Hurry up and wake up so you can post on CF, Allie! :lol:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

but but she said she would ask on Tuesday and its over  she didnt update us


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol:

i didnt get though to them yesterday - no one answered the phone,

will update as i get news


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

OK - well just called them. Apparently this second Toby DOES exist and the lady who is fostering him is going to call me about him this morning or this evening. I dont think they will let me adopt as I live outside their immediate area and therefore they wont be able to do a homecheck so dont get too excited.

However. Big news is - 

Apparently Toby Jnr *does exist*.

Amazing!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! That is so neat! and weird!
:lol: 
The suspense has been killing me by the way....


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, how bizarre! What are the chances! 8O


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Toby gets a little brother maybe???? :twisted:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No WAY! That would be simply amazing! The photos looked spot on for being identical, I was certain it had to be an old pic of your Toby!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I still don't believe it! I must have proof.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> I still don't believe it! I must have proof.


You need a picture of both Tobys next to each other huh???   Thats the proof we need!!!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> You need a picture of both Tobys next to each other huh??? Thats the proof we need!!!


Yup, we need proof. It's just unbelievable! How could it be? I keep looking at those pictures and they look exactly the same! Amazing!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe they're long-lost twins :?: 

I need to see the side-by-side pictures, too :lol:


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

gunterkat said:


> Maybe they're long-lost twins :?:
> 
> I need to see the side-by-side pictures, too :lol:


I need side by side pictures too, but... with melysion i the middle and a banner in the background that says *Welcome home Toby II*


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

melysion said:


> OK - well just called them. Apparently this second Toby DOES exist and the lady who is fostering him is going to call me about him this morning or this evening. I dont think they will let me adopt as I live outside their immediate area and therefore they wont be able to do a homecheck so dont get too excited.
> 
> However. Big news is -
> 
> ...


Well, you'll just have convince her that your place will be perfect for Twin Toby. If this isn't fate, then I don't know what is...

Go for it, girl!!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Very cool  I hope they give you a chance twin stranger cats is just fate to me!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well the foster person didn't call back. Sigh.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Foster's have lives and I'm sure something came up. She'll call later.
And the fact that you have the original Toby - well, I bet they will let you have Jr even though you aren't in their area. Some groups here will do home visits for other rescue groups in the spirit of homing a cat or dog is the main thing.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

so any new news today?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

not yet. perhaps i should call again tomorrow? :?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*YES!*


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> *YES!*


 DITO


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

melysion said:


> not yet. perhaps i should call again tomorrow? :?


_*Absolutely*_, Allie! :wink:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

melysion said:


> not yet. perhaps i should call again tomorrow? :?


Allie, Allie, Allie...are you _really_ asking us what to do?

*YES!!*


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

melysion said:


> :lol: Its simply not practical for me to have a second cat right now so stop tempting me :lol:


I have just scanned the thread so I really don't know the whole story. If you don't feel right having another, then it would be in your best interest not to adopt another. I am sure you would provide the best possible care for him but if your situation is not practical then it might be a headache for you. I feel many are pressuring you to adopt and that's not fair. I have one at my house that my girlfriend was pressured to adopt and I was a little upset about it. He is a great cat and I wouldn't trade him for anything now, in the beginning I had different thoughts. It should be your uninfluenced decision. Sorry, just my feelings on it. If I misread the situation let me know and I will change the post.

Good luck


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think Allie could be pressured into doing anything she doesn't want to. That said, she's posted about wanting a friend for Toby several times, but due to his unique situation, has questioned doing something about it. This seems like the perfect solution, since they're both FIV+ (and twins). :wink: But if she's not ready, she won't take on the extra responsibility. She's in the middle of moving, which took a buttload of money, plus the extra vet fees to think about. Then there's flatmat.

Although she could NOW get a discount for having two cats. Wait, no, she doesn't believe in that, so I'm sure she wouldn't accept it.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

It just seems that the thread started with a hey look at this. Then received many suggestions to adopt. Next came its not practical (which was mentioned twice in two separate posts). Which then came many more posts on adoption. Then with idea and many suggestions she is now somewhat considering it. I just hope its because she was able to find a way to make it practical and not just because the idea sounds great. Again just my feelings on what I read. Melysion I'm 100% sure your decision will be the right one no matter what it may be. They are both lookers and look a likes don't come around to often. I almost adopted a female kitty that look exactly like my male in my avatar. But it wasn't practical for me and still isn't. Anyway I'll stop being a bump on the log, just wanted to say a few words.

Take care and good luck


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm just coming into this thread too after being away a week, and it is totally amazing how close the two Tobys are. Allie, I hope you at least get a chance to meet Toby Jr.! Maybe just seeing him in person would satisfy your curiosity about him.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

melysion said:


> :lol: Its simply not practical for me to have a second cat right now so stop tempting me :lol:


 :lol: Allie, we all know that having cats in one's household has little or no relation to practicality.
:kittyball


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh Allie give us an update please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rcat 
:kittyball 
:catrun 
:catmilk


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

As I suspected they wouldn't consider me for adoption. I live too far away from their immediate area and I live in rented accommodation (which apparently is a big no no :roll

As regards to two cats not being practical - its not due to money concerns or room etc. Its due to how the heck would I get *two* cats on a train to my mothers once a month? Its tough with one. I can imagine two being impossible. :lol:


----------



## cristihainic (Aug 31, 2008)

it's his twin far-away brother. or sister


----------

